# Step7 V5.5 SP1



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute den SP1 von Step7 V5.5 zugeschickt bekommen. Ich kann auf der HP von Siemens nix darüber finden oder bin ich zu blöd zum suchen ?

Auch im Paket steht nix drüber drin was alles geändert wurde. Hat jemand schon das SP1 installiert ?


----------



## o.s.t. (28 Juli 2011)

...normalerweise hats doch auf der CD/DVD docs drauf, wo die Neuigkeiten genau beschrieben sind - schon mal nachgeschaut?

könnte mir vorstellen, dass die V5.5/SP1 Version nun für W7 mit SP1 freigegeben ist - Die V5.5 ohne SP1 ist offiziell nicht freigegeben für W7/SP1

...ich warte aber auf die x64 taugliche Version...

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 Juli 2011)

o.s.t. schrieb:


> ...
> ...ich warte aber auf die x64 taugliche Version...
> 
> gruss, o.s.t.


 

tataaaaa.... laut dieser Doku soll der SP1 auf 32Bit und 64Bit laufen.....


----------



## o.s.t. (28 Juli 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> tataaaaa.... laut dieser Doku soll der SP1 auf 32Bit und 64Bit laufen.....


...da muss ich aber noch auf SCL x64 warten, Step7 alleine nützt mir nichts  - HMI Gedöns habe ich zum Glück andere Produkte

gruss, o.s.t.


----------



## mst (2 August 2011)

...habs gestern installiert, fehlt noch WinCCFlexible und SCL für 64 Bit - hat da schon jemand gehört ob/wann das kommt?


----------



## centipede (2 August 2011)

mst schrieb:


> ...habs gestern installiert, fehlt noch WinCCFlexible und SCL für 64 Bit - hat da schon jemand gehört ob/wann das kommt?


 SCL sollte demnächst kommen, WinCCflex erst Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 August 2011)

... ist für mich halt nur schade, weil ich nicht 1 ohne 2 und 3 nutzen kann - soll heißen : Step7-64Bit ohne SCL-64Bit und Flex2008-64Bit macht für mich gar keinen Sinn ... 

Aber wie auch immer - nun können die S-Jungs wieder sagen : "wir haben aber was getan" - das es wieder nur eine "halbe Sache" war ist ja ein anderes Thema ...


----------



## mst (2 August 2011)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ist für mich halt nur schade, weil ich nicht 1 ohne 2 und 3 nutzen kann - soll heißen : Step7-64Bit ohne SCL-64Bit und Flex2008-64Bit macht für mich gar keinen Sinn ...
> 
> Aber wie auch immer - nun können die S-Jungs wieder sagen : "wir haben aber was getan" - das es wieder nur eine "halbe Sache" war ist ja ein anderes Thema ...


 
*ACK* Sehe ich genauso


----------



## seppi82 (2 August 2011)

Gibt es das SP1 als Download? Finde es auf den SupportSeiten nicht :-(


----------



## JesperMP (2 August 2011)

* Gelöscht *


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2011)

@Jasper,
in diesen Beitrag geht es um Step 7 old style, nich um TIA. 
Was du hier gepostet hast war schon richtig 



JesperMP schrieb:


> http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/51696778
> ....................
> Oho, schon gemeldet !
> OK bitte ignorieren.


----------



## JesperMP (2 August 2011)

Es ist etwas spät.
Brauche ein Whisky.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 August 2011)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Es ist etwas spät.
> Brauche ein Whisky.



Prost :sm24:


----------



## Sesssko (5 August 2011)

Der Download des SP1 für Step 7 5.5 ist noch nicht offiziell freigegeben.
Wir hatten ein Problem das mit dem SP1 behoben wurde.
Jedoch bekamen wir das SP1 via SUS vom großen S zugeschickt.
ftp://audsupport:quoo4Ueg@ftp.sbs.de/s7bas_K05_05_01_00.zip


----------



## Bitverbieger (5 August 2011)

Ich finde es nur etwas seltsam von Siemens, das in einigen Beitragen im FAQ  schon auf das Service Pack hingewiesen wird obwohl es offiziell noch gar nicht  veröffentlicht wurde.


----------



## uncle_tom (5 August 2011)

> obwohl es offiziell noch gar nicht  veröffentlicht wurde


Kunden mit "Software Update Service" (SUS) haben das SP1 per Post (DVD) schon erhalten, bzw. erhalten es derzeit. Wenn die SUS-Kunden versorgt sind, dann wird es das SP1 auch "offiziell" zum Download geben.

Das ist bei Siemens doch immer so.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2011)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> Kunden mit "Software Update Service" (SUS) haben das SP1 per Post (DVD) schon erhalten, bzw. erhalten es derzeit. Wenn die SUS-Kunden versorgt sind, dann wird es das SP1 auch "offiziell" zum Download geben.
> 
> Das ist bei Siemens doch immer so.



mmh, wir sind SUS-Kunden für Step 7, Flex und natürlich auch für TIA,
wir haben weder für Step 7 V5.5 SP1 noch für TIA SP1 post bekommen. 

Aber da wir für TIA als SUS Kunden nur auf gesonderte Anforderung die
Software bekommen haben, glaube ich das die vielen Tausende Euro für
die Wartung nicht ausreichen um Porto und CD zu begleichen.


----------



## uncle_tom (5 August 2011)

@rostiger Nagel

Step 7 V5.5 SP1 ist seit letzer Woche Freitag bei uns im Haus.

Das SP1 für TIA ist mir bis jetzt auch noch nicht über den Weg gelaufen.

Die 11er TIA Version ohne SP1 haben wir ohne besondere Bestellung vor ein paar Wochen erhalten.


----------



## D-DNRN (5 August 2011)

uncle_tom schrieb:


> @rostiger Nagel
> 
> Step 7 V5.5 SP1 ist seit letzer Woche Freitag bei uns im Haus.
> 
> ...



SP1 fürs TIA v11  gibts aber schon bei Siemens zum Download und hat bei mir einige Fehlerchen abgestellt. Also daran arbeiten sie bei S auf jeden Fall.


----------



## drudge (15 August 2011)

Wie funktioniert das nun, wenn ich Step7 5.5 auf meinem 64bit System im XP-Modus installiert habe?
Der ist nämlich elendig lahm. Muss ich das nun neu installieren oder lässt sich das irgendwie rückgängi machen, da ja nun der SP1 da ist.


----------



## ChristophD (15 August 2011)

Hallo,

da musst du neu installieren.
Das ist leider nicht nur einfach ein Sp zum nachinstallieren.
Damit das auf 64bit installiert werden kann muss V5.5 inkl. SP1 installiert werden sonst blockt das V5.5 Setup die Installation ab.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## o.s.t. (15 August 2011)

drudge schrieb:


> ....oder lässt sich das irgendwie rückgängi machen, da ja nun der SP1 da ist.


Wozu rückgängig machen? Das W7 weiss gar nicht, dass im XP-Mode S7 installiert ist. Das sind ja 2 "verschiedene" PC's...

Wie gesagt, einfach V5.5 SP1 im realen W7 neu installieren und ganz wichtig: Lizenz im XP-Mode auf den Stick zurückschieben und von dort dann ins W7 neu übertragen.

Das S7 im XP-Mode kannst du dann vergessen, ignorieren oder löschen, worauf du Lust hast

o.s.t.


----------



## drudge (15 August 2011)

Alles klar, danke.

Mit dem Löschen ist halt doof, weil es die Prof Ed. ist.


----------



## o.s.t. (16 August 2011)

drudge schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke.
> 
> Mit dem Löschen ist halt doof, weil es die Prof Ed. ist.



...bist du sicher, das "Alles klar" ist ? ......

Warum soll das doof sein? Das hat ja gar nichts miteinander zu tun ?!?

Was ist "Prof Ed." ? Step 7 oder Win 7 oder Win XP ?

o.s.t.


----------



## drudge (16 August 2011)

Ich meine Step7 damit . Also mit SCL und Simulator. Das hier verlinkte SP1 ist doch nur das einfache Step7 "Basic", oder?

Und "Alles klar" bezog sich auf die Erkenntnis, dass es kein SP zum nachinstallieren ist.


----------



## o.s.t. (16 August 2011)

Na dann musst du warten, bis alle deine S7 Tools W7 x64 tauglich sind und solange noch mit dem XP Mode arbeiten (muss ich übrigens auch wegen SCL)

Und gib dem XP-Mode mind. 1GB (besser 1.5GB) RAM, dann läufts sofort flüssiger. Wieviel RAM hat den deine W7 Kiste?

o.s.t.


----------



## drudge (16 August 2011)

Ja habe ich mir schon gedacht. Schade.

8GB

Arbeite aber zur Zeit mit VMware, ist schneller als mit dem XP Modus von Win7.


----------



## Farinin (30 August 2011)

Hallo, hat jemand noch einen Link (eventuelle auch PN) für mich zum Download. Direkte Installation unter x64 würde den Arbeitsalltag erheblich erleichtern!


----------



## seppi82 (4 September 2011)

hallo leider funktioniert der link nicht


----------



## drudge (24 Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist zwar Step7 x64 kompatibel, aber der Deltalogic/Helmholz USB compact Adapter nicht. :-?
Hoffe, da kommen jetzt noch die passenden Treiber.

...weiter gehts mit VMware


----------



## Weschi (25 Oktober 2011)

Also wir hatten SP1 vor etwa 5 Wochen im Haus . Und durch unser doch so schönes Auslosungsverfahren war ich dann der Glückliche der SP1 Life ohne VM installieren durfte und danach hat gar nicht mehr funktioniert , Das Gelächter war groß und es wurde einstimmig beschlossen das ohne SP vorerst weitergearbeitet wird , bis dann vielleicht ein HOTFIX kommt . 
Hat jemand denn selbe Erfahrungen machen können ? 
Habe Scout , WinCC , Flexible , SCL ...ich denke das diese Kombination eventuell nicht zusammenarbeitet .


----------



## ViperStar (25 Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

so funktioniert Deine Kombination auch nicht gerade mit Scout kann man nicht einfach jedes SP drauf machen von Step 7 weil es kommt sonst inkompabilitäten. 
Man braucht hier Scout 4.2 SP1 HF1 der ist für das SP1 freigeben, und man sollte auch das aktuelle WinCC flexible mit HF13 installieren usw.
Es ist leider so beim großen S, bin hier schon sehr vorsichtig geworden weil es kommt dann zu großen Problemen einfach hier die Scout Kombabilität Liste beachten ...


----------



## zastu (14 Dezember 2011)

Also das WinCC würd mich auch schwer interssieren Step7 5.5 Sp1 läuft schon mal zufriedenstellend unter Win7 64bit


----------

